
I watched all 629 episodes of the Simpsons in a month.  what I learned - fanf2
https://antihumansite.wordpress.com/2018/02/09/i-watched-all-629-episodes-of-the-simpsons-in-a-month-heres-what-i-learned/
======
will_dev_4_food
I think the bigger idea is that Simpsons is trying to be more representative
of the social norms in the United States, for better or worse. In US culture,
the outsider is always punished, regardless of intelligence. In traditional US
culture, the independent intelligent woman is looked upon largely as the “old
maid” of ages past, having a very limited societal fit.

I don’t think anyone wants to shun people like Lisa, but that’s always what
societies have done. The greatest inventors have often been punished, whether
by not fitting in, not being understood, or causing hardship by upending the
power structures of the elites.

Society is and has constantly been more concerned with continuity, than
progress. Not my preference, but certainly my perception.

